
Jeffrey Katzenberg Blames Pandemic for Quibi’s Rough Start - sytse
http://archive.vn/17Ndj
======
agency
Wouldn't you expect having a captive audience of millions stuck at home with
nothing better to do than watch stuff on their phone to be _good_ for
something like Quibi?

I have no sympathy for them, given the way they shamelessly ripped off Memory
Hole[1]

[1] [https://www.indiewire.com/2020/04/quibi-memory-hole-
plagiari...](https://www.indiewire.com/2020/04/quibi-memory-hole-plagiarizing-
content-everything-is-terrible-1202223451/)

~~~
danso
Quibi's content isn't really comparable to traditional TV serials, especially
the bingeable experience as cultivated by Netflix. It's for people to catch an
episode on daily subway/car commutes. Similarly, podcast listening has
reportedly gone down during quarantine: [https://wwd.com/business-
news/media/coronavirus-media-trends...](https://wwd.com/business-
news/media/coronavirus-media-trends-podcast-listening-declines-1203547264/)

~~~
lowdose
Could it be people switched from podcast to youtube of the same channel?

------
vikbytes
Isn't this the same use case as YouTube provides for on mobile devices? And
YouTube is 'free'.

Or just spend that short amount of time on TikTok, Instagram, Facebook,
Twitter, etc. Also 'free'.

Quite the difficult road for a product to demand people to spend their time on
their platform instead, in addition to charging a subscription fee for it.

~~~
tschwimmer
It seems like they were banking on people being attracted to higher quality
content than your traditional Youtube/TikTok/Instagram stuff, but it's not
clear to me that people are actually buying into that strategy. Google tried
something similar with Youtube Red (taking popular content creators and giving
them professional production and then charging for access) but I'm not sure
how that initiative has panned out.

